# About myself



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

My name is Shawn Eric Case and I have had IBS for thirty years. I have been an active member of this bb for two years or so. I met Mike on this BB and know work with him on his websites after the success I had with his tapes.I have been a chef for twelve years at a highly respected restaurant In Portland Oregon, but left there to pursue a career as a webmaster,in big part because of IBS. I have recently started the first ever support group in the state of Oregon, if you live near Portland I can help out there.There is also more about me in the living with IBS forum. http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000002.html I want to welcome everyone to this forum and thank Jeff for starting it, I believe it is one more valuable forum for information,education and support in the management of IBS. Thank you







------------------ http://www.ibshealth.com/ www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## cadia (Jan 5, 2001)

Just wanted to say good to meet you Eric, I didn't know that you are a chef. I'm a Chef too but I went to College to be A Pastry Chef at BICC <Baltimore international culinary college>.You probably know by now how cruel it is to be a Chef and not be able to eat some of the great meals you prepare <if you too have triggers>. I sure do, I make a killer cheesecake that i can't even touch..lol.I too left my job as a Pastry Chef because of IBS.I too have considered doing something with computers since then, and due to my husband being a computer geek and a systems engineer for cidera <www.cidera.com> I have learned alot about computers and now am seeking some work online in unix etc..I love this forum and all the others and just wanted to tell you also that you and mike do a wonderful job, and give so much wonderful info.I started my own business so i could use my baking talents at home, and wrote my site from scratch and plan to add lots more to it.As a chef, i would for you to view it and tell me what you think.If you have anything you could add,or other ideas on how i could make money off of my site, i would love to work with you, being a fellow chef and all.thanks www.cakesbynikki.com -------------------Cadia


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Cool site Cadia, and I have actually seen it before while surfing.







Very cool. I was Pastry chef where I worked for two years also, but actually worked the kitchen later and now show cook. I have to find the site for them. They are now in almost every city and are called McCormick and Schmicks. Each place has is own unique menu printed everyday, but mainly fresh seafood and steaks, as well as specialty dishes. But one of the oldest of them and the main place is in Portland Oregon and was established in 1892. I will find some info and put it here. I also catered for them which included cooking for the president.This is a good website though. http://www.epicurious.com/ We can talk for sure I am not as invovled in cooking other then the show cooking now but we should certainly pass some recipes off.I think its cool your working like this and wish you the best. If you need help let me know. I really like the site.







Thanks for the words also they mean alot.







------------------I work with Mike and the audio 100 program.www.ibshealth.comwww.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## cadia (Jan 5, 2001)

Wow, i can't believe you've seen my site while surfing..I worked real hard to make my site viewable to all tjhe search engines and i am currently looking for a way to set up a paid for advice thing on m site since i get cake questions daily.Show cooking, Wow I took a class like that in school, learned presentations of food and garnishing and stuff like that, then carving of chocolate into castles and stuff.I learned french cuisine and studied in Ireland before graduating.Honestly I never worked as a Chef, mostly baking, I was a caferteria lady for four years during highschool, it was an apprenticeship program where i earned my Culinary arts degree upon graduation high school, so i was a chef very young.I would love to work with you somehow,swpa secrets and stuff. you'd be amazed at how many people email me questions daily on cake,icing etc..advice..people really love the idea of learning something directly from a real person through email or chat direction. Your expertise could be handy as well.I think very highly of you Eric and appreciate your advise,understanding, and info on everything.Hey you never know we could write a cookbook together and cater it towards IBS and other problems such as one i'm famliar with <Celiac disease> <my father in law has it and i have make up my own gluten free recipes for him> We could make millions..lol-------------------Cadia


----------

